# WinXP Englisch auf WinXP Deutsch umstellen



## Radhad (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte einen WinXP Rechner mit Englischer Version auf die Deutsche umstellen, dabei soll allerdings die ganze Software nicht neu installiert werden müsssen. Gibt es da einen Trick oder muss ich formatieren und das Deutsche XP dann aufspielen?


MfG Radhad


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es einen Trick gibt, aber wenn auf der XP CD beide Spachen vorhanden sind, was ist wenn du sie einlegst und Reparieren ausführst?
Fragt er dich dann nicht, welche Sprache? Ich nehmen an (bin mir aber nicht sicher) dass dabei keine Daten verloren gehen.


----------

